# remove uncured plastisol



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

What are people using to get UNcured plastisol off of shirts(finger prints etc)?I tried spraying some Oxyclean on the shirt,let it sit for 10 minutes and then run it through the wash.It looks like it worked.Has anyone else tried doing this?If so did it work for you?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use a spot gun with spot remover. Then run though dryer and if accidently cure unwanted ink it will remove it also. About $100 with a gallon of chemical. $30-40 per gallon. Then your not washing shirts.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wish i can afford a spot cleaning gun.I just meant the unclured traces of ink "only" I kept buying spray removers but decided just for the hell of it to try the Oxyclean.Running shirt through the dryer now.I didnt see it anymore when I pulled it out of the wash but will know for sure when its dried


----------



## geniussuineg (Sep 21, 2010)

you can buy a cheap one for $60 bucks w/ no solution. You can buy a quart of acetone for about 7 bucks from the local hardware store. This will remove ink nicely.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Just buy a couple cans of "plastisolve" from ryonet. We keep a couple cans on top of our dryer to spray out finger smudges before sending through the dryer. Works great.


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out Ebay. I picked up a used CCI spot cleaning gun for $40 shipped about 6 months ago. Once you use one you'll wonder why you didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a spot gun for $60 via eBay and the solution which is similar to Dry Cleaning Chemicals. It works great, and would not waste my time with other tricks. 

Joe468, it sounds like you're talking about a clothing dryer, and Sben is talking about a Conveyor Dryer. Different monsters.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oops sorry, yes i meant clothes dryer.I was using the plastisolve quite a bit that i ran out and needed something in a pinch.So I tried the oxy clean.Still hope when I get to working full time again i can buy the spot cleaning gun.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Selanac yes a conveyor dryer. Joe468. Are you selling shirts or just a hobby. I make it a practice to never sell a washed shirt. Some customers think Your trying to pull something.


----------



## joe468 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a hobby.Actually another thing I should clear up my apologies.The plastisol on the actual shirt that I put in the wash was the shirt I was wearing when I was printing that I got inked.Usually I wear an old shirt though this one was old but was one i didnt want to get inked.Was in a hurry and not paying attention to it.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

joe468 said:


> Just a hobby.Actually another thing I should clear up my apologies.The plastisol on the actual shirt that I put in the wash was the shirt I was wearing when I was printing that I got inked.Usually I wear an old shirt though this one was old but was one i didnt want to get inked.Was in a hurry and not paying attention to it.


In that case any pretreatment or laundry soap will do. I don't even pretreat and it comes out unless it's a bunch.


----------



## cr8art (Nov 13, 2011)

I just love this site. that's all I have to say. oh. and thanks.


----------



## pushproductions (Jul 30, 2013)

Spot gun all day


----------

